# Bottle rearing premature kitten



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Unfortunatley one of my barn cats had kittens today. I knew she was pregnant but definatley not that far along. Anyway, she had four total, three died :tears: but one made it and is doing fairly well. When I found him he was cold so I rushed him inside, rubbing him the whole time and after about 5 mins I turned on a space heater and continued rubbing him while sitting there. Finally about 10 mins into to rubbing him I got a cry. He's tiny to say the least, his fur isn't formed all the way (its very short and oily and he doesn't have any from his dewclaws down or on his ears), his skin is pretty wrinkly looking but he's eating very well. He's not quite strong enough to hold his head up good to look for a teat so I'm alternating between bottle feeding and letting him nurse on his mom. 

But I was wondering if anyone had expirience with premature kittens. I've bottle raised premie puppies (as well as full term and full term kittens) but I'm thinking it miht different. The mama cat doesn't want him very long, just long enough to lick him a few times and then leaves him so she is being made to nurse him. 

Not sure what I'm going to do with him if he makes it. I really don't need another cat as I'm having trouble getting the money together fix the ones I have now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Same as a pup. You must stimulate them to poop and pee. Feed them and keep the room temp normal not too hot or cold.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! The thing is with the puppies we had the mama dog to help but this cat doesn't want him. He did really well last night. I had my alarm set for every 2 hours but he woke up once after an hour.... for a little guy he has a strong, loud cry! He's pooping and peeing (with help of course) and eats like a horse. So far so good, hoping it stays that way.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

you are going a great job...congrats..hope he does ok.....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a picture of him from this morning when I was feeding him. He makes my hands look huge and the bottle is a regular kitten bottle from walmart


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww...he's really cute and tiny!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! He's still doing good. I measured him and he's only 4 1/2 inches long.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow he is dear...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

He is so cute. It is really good that you are taking care of him. He obviously needs some extra love.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

We have had a few bottle fed kittens over the years. I have 13 years of cat experience and my Mom over 30 years. The bottle fed kittens turn out to be the best cats hands down. We were called by someone who found a kitten in the bushes after its mother had been hit (by someone else) and we had to bottle feed her. We still have her and shes the only indoor cat we have. Just be sure to give your baby lots of love and attention so it doesn't die of baby depression. (It happens when any type of baby doesn't feel wanted more or less) They grow and thrive off of body heat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Unfortunatley he passed away last night. He stopped eating yesterday about 2pm and just went down hill from there. He ended up passing away in my hands at around 2am. I cried for over 2 hours straight, woke up this morning and while feeding goats cried some more. He just wasn't developed enough to make it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry...you did everything you could for him though, dont feel like it was your fault at all!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You did a great job and a kind thing. You gave him a good tiny little life.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It isn't your fault! 
Many times premature animals are not ment to be. I used to do wildlife rescue and loosing animals is very hard. :sigh: 
You gave him love while he was here and that is wonderful!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I had a feeling he wouldn't make it but was still hopeful I know he had a good life but its still sad. Kind of funny how after 3 1/2 days you get so attached to them. 

Freedomstarfarm, I'm going Friday to volunteer at a wildlife rehab center. Not sure what all I'll be doing but I think its going to be fun.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I am sure you will love it! When I lived in Southern CA I worked for years as a volunteer for South Bay Wildlife Rehab. I rehabbed all sorts of birds and other animals I miss it! 
It is amazing how quick you can get attached!


----------



## Jonnarobin130 (Feb 23, 2016)

freedomstarfarm said:


> adorable!


What do u use for milk? My cat ate catnip and miscarried. There is one baby trying to make it and it looks like I must assist the mother to feed the little one, but I'm unsure what I should do.


----------

